# [EVDL] EVjobs: Director Engr:QA Electrical EVSE Software UI Java Proj Mechanic Techni



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/sls/2468925729.html
Regional EV Infrastructure Director Wash DC 2011-06-29

http://www.jobhost.org/jobs/viewjob/hardware-engineering-manager-dea34c56a4106528?source=indeed&medium=sponsored
Hardware Engineering Manager IntelliBatt - San Rafael, CA installs 
Battery Monitoring Systems for batteries in the UPS, Telecom, and 
Electric Vehicle marketplace. intellibatt.com is a sister company ... 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/egr/2426464614.html
Test & Validation Engr Lead VAN-TE-11-45 Burnaby BC 2011-06-07

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sof/2465601308.html
Senior QA Engineer/Lead campbell CA 2011-06-27

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sof/2465598662.html
Senior Engineer/Architect - LAMP/J2EE campbell CA 2011-06-27

http://austin.craigslist.org/egr/2465708063.html
Sr. Electrical Engineer Austin, TX 2011-06-27

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/egr/2437305148.html
Electrical Engineer - Automotive Allen Park, MI 2011-06-13

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/egr/2416394913.html
EVSE Design Release Engineer Job Warren, MI 2011-06-02

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/egr/2390119921.html
Sr. Hardware Engr-Battery Management Systems Livonia, MI 2011-05-19

http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/egr/2420486182.html
ELECTRICAL,POWER ELECT., & COMP ENGR Charlottesville NC 2011-06-04

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/sof/2466644395.html
Software Engineer Mooresville, NC 2011-06-28

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/eng/2458397227.html
UI Designer/Engineer O'Hare Office Park - Lee/Touhy IL 2011-06-23

http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=101&dockey=xml/d/3/[email protected]&c=1&source=20
Sr Java Developer Engr Juice Technologies LLC - San Diego, CA
Experience with electric vehicles, smart grid or... energy usage 
including the EV in the garage. We are partnered with General 
Electric to... $100 an hour

http://www.utilitiesjobs.com/job.asp?id=34340771&aff=AC44BA2E-E3EB-4DBC-8BDB-9FCE01C58B09
PROJECT MANAGER II (Electric Transportation) w/Supplemental...
Sacramento Municipal Utility District smud - Sacramento, CA
and testing of electric vehicles, mobile emission... 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bus/2419004259.html
Electrical Proj Mgr/Estimator oakland lake merritt CA 2011-06-03

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/egr/2426436639.html
Mechanical Team Lead VAN-ME-11-28 Azure Burnaby BC 2011-06-07

http://madison.craigslist.org/lab/2443974526.html
Mechanic Madison WI 2011-06-16

http://tucson.craigslist.org/gov/2432416948.html
Lead Buyer - Govt. Purchasing Req'd. Phoenix AZ 2011-06-10

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/ofc/2406529652.html
Office and Accounting Coordinator Azure Burnaby BC 2011-05-27

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/mnu/2437143937.html
EV Technicians (Scholarship provided) Orange County CA 2011-06-13

http://monterey.craigslist.org/trd/2440039517.html
Forklift Technician Salinas CA 2011-06-14

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/trd/2454480366.html
Electrician Apprentice novato CA 2011-06-21

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ret/2458795550.html
EV/Green Technology Guru CODA Century City CA 2011-06-23

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/sls/2413107596.html
Auto & Truck Sales-Electric Vehicles tampa FL 2011-05-31

http://keys.craigslist.org/sls/2441708060.html
Sales Agent PT Key WestFL 2011-06-15





EVjobs: 6-1-2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVjobs-Director-Manager-Technician-Engineer-Process-Battery-Test-Controller-Electrical-HW-SW-Sales-tt3566726.html

{brucedp.150m.com}
"The best way to predict your future is to create it." -Abe Lincoln

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVjobs-Director-Engr-QA-Electrical-EVSE-Software-UI-Java-Proj-Mechanic-Technician-tp3637824p3637824.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

